# Car radio which can play cd, dvd and flash drive from mp3



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Are there any car radios which can play mp3s from cd, dvd and flash drive (usb plugin) ?

If so, what model/brand are they called and how much they cost ?

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

dvd /radio $500+ depends on the quality


----------

